# Eldar armor conversion



## kittenzia (Nov 5, 2008)

just a little thought. I didn't think it was an ongoing project but I couldn't find any other place to post it. to make my eldar guardian squads just LOOK cooler I was thinking about adding one chaos space marine shoulder pad on each of them. it wouldn't effect armor saves (unless my sister would allow it) but it would just make the guardians look cool.

I'll be posting pictures soon

FYI. This is my brother's posting who is an eldar player I forgot to sign out of my user before he hopped online:fool:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Get some pics posted, would like to see what they look like!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

That would be a rather interesting conversion, inform me when you post pics.
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## Darkweo1209 (Nov 22, 2008)

here are some of my pics for it right now.... I hope you'll like 'em!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

eh, it's ok, but it looks more like it would be a shield than armor.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Totally doesn't look right. It's way to big and no where near as sleek and smooth as Eldar armour. There is no reason for Eldar to wear enemy races' armour cause they make the best in the Galaxy.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks out of place to me.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and say it looks out of place, because it does...


----------



## Panzer615 (May 1, 2008)

I agree the space marine shoulder is out of place aswell 

heres one of my dire avenger exarchs with a kroot shoulder pad wich fits the face nicely as a simple h.u.d.

and i appologize for the quality of the pic i dont have a camera other than my phone... and the missing arm and base is mainly from him falling under my foot while i was driving...long story dont ask...


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Panzer615 said:


> and the missing arm and base is mainly from him falling under my foot while i was driving...long story dont ask...


me putting bob (the mini) on the arm rest in your truck going to pt, you turning, smashinh him calling me a jack ass.... then sargent marshall telling you to join for drill XD

i believe that covers it!

but yeah shoulder piece on the white/green guardian looks slightly off...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

perhaps try a tau shoulder pad rather than a space marine one? the SM one is way too big for a sleek and skinny eldar. good luck though.


----------

